# Grafiken für eigene Apps ?



## javaner08 (7. Dez 2012)

Wenn Ihr z.B. eigene Apps oder sonstige Anwendungen veröffentlicht und diese zuvor durch Grafiken "aufhübscht" (z.B. Icons auf Buttons usw...) - aus welchen Quellen (frei verfügbare Grafiken) bedient Ihr Euch da so ? Könnt Ihr da bestimmte Seiten empfehlen ? Oder könnt Ihr auch Grafiker empfehlen, die individuelle Icons für bezahlbare Summen erstellen ?


----------



## Tomate_Salat (7. Dez 2012)

Icon Search Engine | Iconfinder
dort kannst du nach Lizenz filtern.


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Dez 2012)

http://www.java-forum.org/buecher-tutorials-links/5136-icon-sammlung-besten-links-netz.html


----------

